

GitHub Api: Create, update, and delete individual files - DanielRibeiro
http://developer.github.com/changes/2013-05-06-create-update-delete-individual-files/

======
alpb
So, does each deletion result in a new commit? How can you just go ahead and
delete things from source control hosting?

